
Finger-Aware Shortcuts: Trigger commands with the same key and different fingers - tsenmu
http://www.jingjiezheng.com/projects/finger-aware-shortcuts/
======
tsenmu
Here's the video demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWp0JBrl8rQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWp0JBrl8rQ)

